# Best protocol for taking GH & Slin together



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Im completely confused I was told by a highly respected competitor a good way of gaining quality mass is to mix GH & Slin PWO in same syringe after a bit of research basically the consensus of opinion is not to take them together My original thougths where Slin 3xday before breakfast & dinner & PWO mixed with GH now I dont know Can anyone suggest the best protocol for using the two before my head explodesMy aim is to add quality mass & keep bodyfat down thanx


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kind of right..

fast acting 'slin 3x day (one of these post workout). 30mins after the 'slin shot, take 2iu HGH. The idea is the fast acting 'slin has peaked and driven the nutrients into the muscle by this time, and if its 7iu (no more than 10iu) then it increases the receptors for HGH as well. Your body is not in a fat burning mode at this point. SO when you take HGH 30mins later, the 'slin activity is rapidly declining, and over the next hour, the body is into a fat burning mode thanks to the HGH, and you get less fat gain from taking the 'slin... and HGH use is also maximised.

I'd also be taking 100mcg of T4 with this protocol first thing in the morning.


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Thanx Ausbuilt So when would you take your PWO shake between the slin & GH ? & do you use this protocol every day [ including T4s ] ? On non training days would you take GH 30mins after morning slin shot or maybe by itself before bed or even both Sorry for all questions


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Thanx Ausbuilt So when would you take your PWO shake between the slin & GH ? & do you use this protocol every day [ including T4s ] ? On non training days would you take GH 30mins after morning slin shot or maybe by itself before bed or even both Sorry for all questions


always take your shake 10-15mins after your 'slin shot, take your HGH 20-30mins after your 'slin shot. Take T4 2 days on, 2days of for the entire time you run HGH.

On non training days, just take the hgh after your slin shot. Don't take HGH before bed unless you are over 60...

you can run it every day for a month. I prefer EOD (i.e every other day) for 4 weeks, then 4 weeks off, then repeat etc as a beginner, for the 'slin, but run the HGH for as long as you can... 2iu a day when not on 'slin, 2iu with each 'slin shot when on 'slin.


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Thanx I have used slin before but only PWO so be intersting to see how I respond to this new protocol I competed a few wks ago & kept my bodywt down & my condition is probably better now than when I competed The plan is to remain at round this weight for next month then begin my 16wk prep for UKBFF Final by slowly increasing my wt & grow going into the show as opposed to the norm of loosing wt Any input would be appreciated


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but iI'm about to start this slin/ hgh protocol. Just wanted to know of it's ok to take the slin with a solid meal then say shoot the hgh 30 mins after the meal or does it need to be a shake. I tend to only have a liquid shake PWO and the rest are solid meals.

thanks


----------

